
LLVM on Windows Now Supports PDB Debug Info - zmodem
http://blog.llvm.org/2017/08/llvm-on-windows-now-supports-pdb-debug.html
======
ezoe
So

MSVC use PDB format which is undocumented.

LLVM want to implement PDB.

LLVM asks MS for help

MS disclose the portion of the MSVC code which deal with PDB

MS GitHub even says "Source code is the ultimate documentation :-)"

I think even the MS doesn't have formal documentation for PDB format.

------
dxf
This is very exciting. The blog post mentions cross-compilation, and being
able to use lld should also result in faster link times and the ability to
enable Clang features like CFI.

Congratulations on this milestone!

------
arunc
The whole idea to _just_ change the compiler on Windows is exciting. The
packages on Windows provide drop-in integration with VisualStudio.

------
fithisux
Hopefully we will see all llvm projects ported to windows. And hopefully we
can have a full toolchain, compatible/replacing Ms tools.

------
Ono-Sendai
What about exceptions on Windows? Does LLVM support that yet?

~~~
DannyBee
Short answer: Yes.

Otherwise, Chrome would not work.

It's been quite a while (they started in 2015 or so)

